# Luces led progresivas



## javi c (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola a todos foreros...

Estoy buscando hacer algo así como lo que llevan los Audis nuevos en los intermitentes, es una iluminación progresiva de los leds hacía el lado que vas a girar...(ver gif)

Busco hacer algo parecido estoy pensando en hacerlo con un 4017 lanzado mediante un 555 el tema es que cada led debe ir conectado a muchas salidas del 4017 para que los anteriores queden encendidos... hay algún otro CI que sea como el 4017 pero que los anteriores queden encendidos?? gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2017)

Seria algo similar a las llamadas luces auto fantástico  
en todo caso como un Vu meter de línea desplazandose
yo supe hace hace tiempo unas luces progrmables que tenian un efecto similar
También se puede hacer con micro pic, avr, o un arduino, como el nano


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2017)

Mira alguna opcion practica usando el LM3914


----------



## javi c (Ago 22, 2017)

Gracias por contestar, justo estuve mirando unas luces de auto fantástico pero era un led que hacia un vaivén pero no se quedaban encendidas... sé que con un pic se puede hacer, incluso puedes hacer mas diseños mediante programación , el tema es que para mi conocimiento de electrónica eso es muy avanzado... y cuanto al arduino busco algo barato por que la intención es ponerlo en un vehículo y poner 4 arduinos seria algo costoso..



Muchas gracias SKYFALL , con un circuito de encendido progresivo de un led podría servir para hacer accionar el LM3914 no??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola, porque usar 4 Arduinos para tu aplicación?
Con uno sólo, sobra!
En caso de utilizar un LM3914, debes entender cómo funciona. Pero para que te des una idea, debes inyectar una señal en diente de sierra en su entrada, para lograr ese efecto.


----------



## robert29296 (Ago 22, 2017)

Puedes emplear un NE555 con un LM3914 (los de respuesta lineal). El NE555 estarua en modo astable y mandaria pulsos cada X tiempo que cargaria un condensador. Cuando se haya recibido el pulso y el condensador (conectado a la entrada del LM3914) se haya cargado al maximo todos los leds del LM3914 estarán encedidos y a medida que se vaya descargando el condensador a traves de una resistencia paralela a ella los leds se irán apagando. Cuando se haya descargado completamente volvera el pulso del NE555 que volvera a cargar el condensador y se repetira el ciclo. Por el tipo de respuesta del condensador quiza te sea necesario un LM3915 o LM3916 que tiene respuesta logaritmica y semilogaritmica respectivamente. Por mi parte el efecto que deseas yo lo consegui casualmente en mi vumetro con un LM3916.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2017)

robert29296 dijo:


> Puedes emplear un NE555 con un LM3914 (los de respuesta lineal). El NE555 estarua en modo astable y mandaria pulsos cada X tiempo que cargaria un condensador. Cuando se haya recibido el pulso y el condensador (conectado a la entrada del LM3914) se haya cargado al maximo todos los leds del LM3914 estarán encedidos y a medida que se vaya descargando el condensador a traves de una resistencia paralela a ella los leds se irán apagando. Cuando se haya descargado completamente volvera el pulso del NE555 que volvera a cargar el condensador y se repetira el ciclo. Por el tipo de respuesta del condensador quiza te sea necesario un LM3915 o LM3916 que tiene respuesta logaritmica y semilogaritmica respectivamente. Por mi parte el efecto que deseas yo lo consegui casualmente en mi vumetro con un LM3916.



Exactamente a eso me referia muy bien robert gracias ppr ahondar en la explicacion que di al comienzo


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2017)

Precisamente a eso me refería como primera opción de Vu meter de línea desplazándose, para que el efecto sea tal cual debería generar una señal en escalera o un diente de sierra, para que la señal avance y vuelva del golpe al inicio y comience de nuevo, con eso conseguiría el efecto deseado
En los años 60's si mal no recuerdo el Buick Ribiera traia en su tablero un indicador luminoso para el guiñoa, estas se desplazaban hacia donde giraban, cuando se desconectaba quedaban tres bonbillas encendidas


----------



## javi c (Ago 23, 2017)

Muchisimas Gracias, vale ya lo voy entendiendo, me he estado mirando el datasheet del LM3914, LM3915 y del LM3916, creo que el que mas me convence es el 3914 por ser Lineal y dará un resultado similar, en cuanto al 555 , no me hace falta ya que el intervalo de encendido y apagado me lo da el propio vehículo, así que lo que ahora necesito es un circuito que al llegar la señal de 12 voltios, me cree una señal ascendiente de 0 a 12 para poderla meter en el LM3914, entonces esto hará que las leds se enciendan escalonadamente verdad? pero ahora voy algo perdido como hacer un circuito que me aumente la señal de 0 a 12. He buscado en el foro y no he encontrado nada aparte de hacerlo con un potenciometro, pero no automáticamente...  

gracias de nuevo


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2017)

necesitas para ello como mencione un diente de sierra, lo puedes hacer con un unijuntura y si no te importa que no sea muy lineal lo puedes hacer con un 555 y tomarlo de la carga y descarga del capacitor
Aqui con un ujt





este otro con un unijuntura programable





si queremos algo más lineal nada mejor que un circuito más elaborado pero sencillo





otra opción con operacionales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2017)

555 + 4017 

https://www.google.com/search?q=555...a=X&ei=y_gdVcmZFdDSoASy7oC4CA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ


----------



## javi c (Ago 23, 2017)

ya me he puesto manos a la obra con el Livewire, el lm3914 me funciona bien, ya que con señal de 0v no enciende leds y con señal de 12 voltios enciende todos, ahora falta que la señal sea ascendiente automáticamente, he seguido el esquema de Pandacba y no funciona, quizás haya cualquier error en mi esquema... de todas formas decir que la señal debe ser ascendente y mantenerse, ya que el propio circuito del vehículo corta la señal y creo que el circuito de pandacba hacia el ciclo de cortar y volver a ascender. Os dejo el circuito en imagen y livewire y aparte os dejo un dibujo en photoshop de la señal que necesitaría para hacerlo mas comprensible...

Muchísimas Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2017)

Usa un registro de desplazamiento con entrada serie y salida paralelo y un astable


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ago 23, 2017)

un oscilador (555 o transistores, como quieras) + un 4017 con diodos a la salida, ya tenes el tema resuelto.

La primer salida pasa por un diodo, la segunda pasa por un diodo y tiene otro conectado a la primer salida, y la tercera tiene un diodo y otro diodo conectado a los dos anteriores. 





Intente subirlo pero desde el celu me tira error, alguien que lo suba


----------



## capitanp (Ago 23, 2017)

tambien se podria lograr con un 555 y el 4017, solo que tendras que usar diodos y transistores a la salida del 4017 para lograr ese efecto, en este caso la respuesta ser solo lineal



-------------------------

Aguante Fuegomp3, la misma respuesta al mismo tiempo


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 23, 2017)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/781014/ _ 
Aca hay un circuito con registro de desplazamiento , está en Livewire.
Ver el archivo adjunto 59235

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javi c (Ago 23, 2017)

Gracias elaficionado, el registro de desplazamiento que has pasado cumple justo lo que deseo, indagaré para que sirve exactamente cada CI y crearé un timer con un 555 para crear el pulso


----------



## capitanp (Ago 23, 2017)

Me imagino que para apagar los leds después de la secuencia tendras que apagar el circuito


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ago 23, 2017)

Vuelvo a subir la imagen que hoy no pude... 

Creo que lo mejor es el 555 con el 4017!!

Aca te dejo una idea basica, a la salida irian unos transistores y de ahi a las lamparas



Como ves, cuando enciende la primer salida (la de arriba) solo enciende la primer lampara, al pasar a la segunda salida, enciende tambien la primera a traves del diodo puente, y cuando enciende la tercera, pasa lo mismo con las dos anteriores, la cuarta salida iria al reset, con lo que todo vuelve a empezar.

Listo, asunto solucionado.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 23, 2017)

genial Fuegomp3

Lo que si habría que calcular bien las R de base para cuando la ultima salida de; 4017 se ponga en estado alto sature todos los transistores


----------



## javi c (Ago 23, 2017)

Muchas gracias por tu aporte fuegomp3. Y como.puedo hacer para que se quede prendido los leds y no reicinie, supongo que es a lo que se refiere capitanp no??


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 23, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> genial Fuegomp3
> 
> Lo que si habría que calcular bien las R de base para cuando la ultima salida de; 4017 se ponga en estado alto sature todos los transistores



Lo mejor en estos casos resistencias de precision, si no fuera porque es un automovil sugeriria mejor trimpots de ajuste para mas fiabilidad


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ago 24, 2017)

javi c dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu aporte fuegomp3. Y como.puedo hacer para que se quede prendido los leds y no reicinie, supongo que es a lo que se refiere capitanp no??



para que no reinicie? se supone que el ciclo de encendido se repite hasta que se tiene que apagar todo, no? algo asi:
*
**
***
*
**
***


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2017)

Si, pero el apaagado o reinicio sería el propio de las luces de giro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2017)

Por que se complican taaaaaanto la vida????
La solución con el LM3914 vale nada, es directa y tiene muy pocos componentes que puedan fallar. Lo unico que  podría ser un problema es la corriente necesaria para cada LED... que aún no ha dicho de que tipo y potencia son. Por lo demás, es solo un chip, un transistor, un diodo y un par de componentes pasivos.


----------



## javi c (Ago 24, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> para que no reinicie? se supone que el ciclo de encendido se repite hasta que se tiene que apagar todo, no? algo asi:
> *
> **
> ***
> ...


No exactamente, tal como dice DOSMETROS el ciclo de volver a empezar te lo da el vehículo, así que el circuito se quedaría sin corriente y se apagaría y volvería a empezar...pero eso con hacer que el 555 envíe X pulsos y no envíe mas. ya quedaría solucionado... ahora, se puede hacer eso con un timer, que envíe 10 pulsos y se detenga..:?





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que se complican taaaaaanto la vida????
> La solución con el LM3914 vale nada, es directa y tiene muy pocos componentes que puedan fallar. Lo unico que  podría ser un problema es la corriente necesaria para cada LED... que aún no ha dicho de que tipo y potencia son. Por lo demás, es solo un chip, un transistor, un diodo y un par de componentes pasivos.



Pero creo que con el LM3914 es mas complejo no?? o por lo menos los circuitos que he visto necesitan mucho mas componentes que con un 4017 y un timer... lo de los Leds aun no se que potencia son, creo que son de 12 voltios los que viene con el intermitente... pero si eso fuera un problema se podría cambiar y listo...

Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ago 24, 2017)

Aquí tienes la rampa para utilizar con el LM3914


Con cualquiera de los dos swich se reinica la rampa


si te parece complicado el lm3914
En mercado libre lo venden armado con el 3915
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-611704869-vumetro-mono-10-leds-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2017)

javi c dijo:


> Pero creo que con el LM3914 es mas complejo no?? o por lo menos los circuitos que he visto necesitan mucho mas componentes que con un 4017 y un timer...


    Definí complejo, por que no sé que es lo que habrás visto, pero el 3914 + una rampa (mirá el post de panda... ni siquiera hace falta el 555) es algo trivial. Los leds se conectan directo a las salidas y se programa una corrriente de hasta 20mA con dos resistencias.



javi c dijo:


> lo de los Leds aun no se que potencia son, creo que son de 12 voltios los que viene con el intermitente... pero si eso fuera un problema se podría cambiar y listo...


No me interesa la tensión de los LEDs (y va a tener que ser inferior a 12V) sino la corriente que necesitan. Y no sé que corno tiene que ver un intermitente ahí    

Deberias explicar MUY BIEN lo que pensás hacer por que ya no se entiende nada...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2017)

Para hacer esto habrían dos caminos; un recambio de la lámpara, con lo que tienes que hacer cuatro idénticos o cambiar la instalación, voto por lo primero.
Si no tocas la instalación del coche no te hace falta reset al acabar porque se apaga solo el circuito, te hará falta un circuito que resetee al conectar la alimentación, normalmente basta con un R-C.
Respecto a mas simple o mas complicado, andan a la par, depende de cuantos leds quieras poner y de que potencia sean.
Estaría bien usar CMOS ya que van directamente a 12V pero de todos modos si son leds de cierto calibre necesitas transistores después lo que acaba complicando bastante el circuito.

PD. Los intermitentes progresivos me parecen la horterada del siglo. Hacia un lado medio pasa pero cuando se pone el warning ya de apoteosis frikihortera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2017)

Me parece que lo mejor es el LM3914 sugerido por Dr. Z , un transistor en cada salida y leds de 3 Watts rojos (los de home Growing) , para la rampa un capacitor + resistencia o + LM317 cómo fuente corriente constante


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 24, 2017)

javi c ya es tiempo que decidas tu circuito a trabajar, va ya pagina y media de aportes y sugerencias sobre el circuito a utilizar y solo he visto un mensaje tuyo con simulaciones sobre el mismo.

La verdad para mi ya esta mas que claro como lo propuse al mero inicio de trabajar con el LM3914 o similares, por ser la opcion mas sencilla junto al uso de un timer con 555 o el transistorizado que ha presentado pandacba o el aficionado entre otros.


----------



## javi c (Ago 26, 2017)

Perdón por el retaso en comentar  , y perdón por no ponerme antes a trabajar Skyfall , trabajo en dos sitios y carezco de tiempo ... pero ya lo tengo y en la simulación al menos corre perfectamente...

Quiero Agradeceros a todos vuestro tiempo en ayudarme   os pongo el circuito en imagen y en livewire por si alguno lo quiere... he juntado dos circuitos que me habéis propuesto por el foro y los he modificado para ajustar tiempo a las necesidades que yo tenia...

En cuanto pueda empezaré con el prototipo y ya os pondré fotos


----------



## javi c (Oct 6, 2017)

hola gente vuelvo a reflotar el tema por que por fin he tenido tiempo para poder realizar el prototipo, pero me acabo de llevar la desilusión de que no funciona correctamente  , os dejo un vídeo de lo que hace para ver si me podéis echar una mano, todo está bien conectado, lo único que cambia respecto al archivo de livewire es el transistor que tengo puesto, es un BC556B y este no me aparece en el livewire. No se que puede estar fallando ya que en teoría este circuito se tendría que encender progresivamente y quedarse encendido ya que en el livewire la intermitencia la da el generador de señal. También os adjunto el archivo de livewire por que ha sufrido alguna alteración respecto al anterior que subí, pero valores de resistencias y el transistor nada mas. Ademas otro fallo que le veo es que las primeras leds brillan mas que las ultimas o me da esa impresión...








Hola de nuevo,  me acabo de dar cuenta que la intermitencia me la da el adaptador AC/DC , así que en un principio parece solucionado pero no, lo he conectado a la bateria de mi moto, que es donde estará puesto, y al principio parece que funciona bien pero luego al final hace algo raro y empieza  a parpadear., a que se puede deber esto??.. os dejo un vídeo de muestra a ver si me podeis echar un cable...






Muchas Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Oct 6, 2017)

Bienvenido a la realidad.

Por eso me gustan lo justo los simuladores.


----------



## javi c (Oct 6, 2017)

jajaja pues si,  , la verdad que cuando e visto que empezaba a funcionar, me alegrado mucho, hasta que he visto los últimos leds


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Poné una imagen jpg del circuito por favor ! No uso Livewire.


----------



## javi c (Oct 6, 2017)

Hola DOSMETROS, te dejo aquí la imagen del Circuito. no se que puede estar pasando 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

No veo nada , podria ser en fondo blanco ?


----------



## javi c (Oct 6, 2017)

Si claro, Aqui la dejo 

A ver si se ve mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Modificá R1 a 4k7


----------



## javi c (Oct 6, 2017)

vale , en cuanto vuelva del trabajo lo probaré, me podrías explicar el por que pasa eso y en que afecta la R1??

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Lee el datasheet


----------



## javi c (Oct 6, 2017)

Si eso he hecho para poder trabajar con este LM3914, el tema es que mis conocimientos de electrónica no son muy avanzados... Entiendo que la tensión que entra por el ajuste de referencia , viene dada por la salida de referencia , entonces hay un divisor de tension que viene dado por (r2) y (r1 + r5) en serie, eso lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es la función del reference output y adjust por que en el datasheet me suena a chino y no por que este en ingles... 



> INTERNAL VOLTAGE REFERENCE
> The reference is designed to be adjustable and develops a nominal 1.25V between the REF OUT (pin 7) and
> REF ADJ (pin 8) terminals. The reference voltage is impressed across program resistor R1 and, since the
> voltage is constant, a constant current I1
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Usá un traductor !

Primero probá una resistencia de 4k7 en serie con pata 6 del LM3914 , ya que la señal del 555 no llega a 12 V


----------



## javi c (Oct 6, 2017)

No me mal interpretes DosMetros no es por falta de saber ingles, es por falta de conocimiento de electrónica mas bien , pero gracias de todas formas , en cuanto pruebe lo que me has dicho te digo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Y prueba un díodo 1N4148 o un 1N4007 o una resistencia de 100 Ohms desde la pata 3 a la pata 5 del *555* . . .


----------



## javi c (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola DOSMETROS, efectivamente era porque el 555 no tiene una salida de 12v. Cambiandole la resistencia funciona correctamente... lo he probado en la salida intermitente de la moto y me detecta fallo en el intermitente, se puede aumentar de alguna forma el comsumo del circuito como el de una bombilla para que no de fallo?? 

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2017)

De cuantos watts es la lámpara original ?


----------



## javi c (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola de nuevo DOSMETROS, cada una es de 10 Watts.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2017)

Vas a tener que poner una resistencia que produzca ese consumo -lo que  consume tu circuito


----------



## javi c (Oct 7, 2017)

Vale, entonces, con el tester en serie he visto que mi circuito consume 99mA , entonces siguiendo la formula P=V*I , he sacado los watts que me consume mi circuito, que son 1.18watts, es correcto verdad?

Pero tengo una pequeña duda los vatios de la resistencia no indica la potencia que puede soportar en vez de la que produce??

gracias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2017)

Claro, nesesitas una R que te produzca un consumo de unos 9W pero que disipe al menos el doble digamos unos 20-25W 
Una R de unos 12 ohms o 15 ohms por 20W por cada lámpara


----------



## javi c (Oct 7, 2017)

vale, entonces cada resistencia debería conectarla en serie antes de alimentar al circuito verdad? y del mínimo valor posible para no alterar el voltaje del circuito cierto?? 
lo que no entiendo es como puede ser que los intermitentes leds que venden no den ese problema , por que compré unos leds para quedarme con la carcasa y esos van bien, y son 14  leds de 3mm ambar conectada con una resistencia smd 330 oms cada dos leds , y los estoy buscando de un vatio de las mismas características y no los veo por ningún lado, por lo tanto estas deben ser de 0.20 mA igual verdad?


----------



## javi c (Oct 8, 2017)

vale he estado investigando y con esto me funcionará verdad?? la conecto en el positivo y en el negativo por lo que he estado viendo verdad?

http://www.ebay.es/itm/2-Resistenci...820478?hash=item3d4877defe:g:RqUAAOSwfpVZJE~Z


----------



## pandacba (Oct 8, 2017)

Si, como si fueran las bombillas


----------



## javi c (Oct 8, 2017)

Muchas gracias, en cuanto lo tenga listo lo compartiré


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 14, 2018)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Vuelvo a subir la imagen que hoy no pude...
> 
> Creo que lo mejor es el 555 con el 4017!!
> 
> ...


Hola! Estoy haciendo un circuito parecido a este, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica. En mi circuito (foto) al encerderse cualquier led menos el primero, ese diodo, no hace que el led o los leds de arriba se enciendan con menor intensidad? Que deberia hacer para que todos se enciendan por igual haciendo este patrón:
*
**
***
****
asi hasta llegar hasta 10.
Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2018)

Tal como lo has puesto que buscas? porque si quieres que se encienda primero uno luego dos y así hasta 10, estas utilizando el circuito equivodado, para eso o lo haces discreto o utilizas por ejemplo el LM3914 y utilizas una rampa en su entrada, utiliza el buscador hay circuitos publicados en el foro


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 14, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Tal como lo has puesto que buscas? porque si quieres que se encienda primero uno luego dos y así hasta 10, estas utilizando el circuito equivodado, para eso o lo haces discreto o utilizas por ejemplo el LM3914 y utilizas una rampa en su entrada, utiliza el buscador hay circuitos publicados en el foro


Bueno gracias, voy a buscar por el foro


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2018)

Busca la hoja de datos del LM3914 trabaja como un punto desplazandose o como una barra, tiene diez salidas, entonces lo que necesitas es hacer una rampa lineal, un diente de sierra por ejemplo el que puedes hacer con un 555 y un transistor


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 14, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Busca la hoja de datos del LM3914 trabaja como un punto desplazandose o como una barra, tiene diez salidas, entonces lo que necesitas es hacer una rampa lineal, un diente de sierra por ejemplo el que puedes hacer con un 555 y un transistor


No se lo que es un diente de sierra pero voy a buscar, gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2018)

Esto es un diente de sierra(señal)





Y en este mismo tema en el post #27 yo mismo publique una rampa con el 555 y un transistor

Por eso es muy importante tomarse el trabajo de leer toooodo el tema


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 14, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Esto es un diente de sierra(señal)


No me aparece ningun grafico ni foto pero ya busque en internet y encontre un circuito con un 555.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2018)

Ahora se ve el gráfico y como te dije si  hubieras leido todo el post verias que yo mismo publique una rampa con 555 y transistor esta en el post #27 de este mismo hilo

Esa es una onda "triangular" que no es lo mismo que un "diente de sierra" una triangular no te sirve como rampa, fijate en el dibujo que puse de la misma y fijate en el  esquema que esta en el post #27


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 14, 2018)

Bueno genial. Ahi me fijo, gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 15, 2018)

Lo que pasa pandacba es que da weba flojera leer.
Las cosas deben estar repetidas y sobre todo de estar en español, peladito y en la boca.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 15, 2018)

ja! ja! nunca más ciertas tus palabras @Trilo....


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 15, 2018)

Perdon por molestar pero, no tengo tantos conocimientos en electronica. Tengo 15 años y recien estoy entrando en esto. Ya tengo en livewire hecha la rampa e hice el circuito del datasheet del 3914, pero no se reinicia la secuencia, quedan prendidos, como puedo hacer?


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 15, 2018)

Lautaro paletta dijo:


> Perdon por molestar pero, no tengo tantos conocimientos en electronica. Tengo 15 años y recien estoy entrando en esto. Ya tengo en livewire hecha la rampa e hice el circuito del datasheet del 3914, pero no se reinicia la secuencia, quedan prendidos, como puedo hacer?


y si pones una foto del esquema y el archivo de livewire que llevas echo para así poder ayudarte?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 15, 2018)

No se reinicia porque el circuito que hice hace eso, para que reinicie hay que presionar el botón que aparece en el esquema, si necesitás que reinicie hay que hacer una pequeña modificación, fijate en la señal, la rampa crece y se mantiene, es así porque eso necesitaban en ese momento, lo que vos necesitas es el generador de onda diente de sierra.
La modificación es muy simple, reemplazá el sw1 por un puente y tendrás lo que necesitás.


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 15, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No se reinicia porque el circuito que hice hace eso, para que reinicie hay presionar el botón que aparece en el esquema, si necesitas que reinicie hay que hacer una pequeña mofificación, fijate en la señal, la rampa crece y se mantiene, es así porque eso necesitaban en ese momento, lo que vos necesitas es el generador de onda diente de sierra
> La modificación es muy simple, reemplaza el sw1 por un puente y tendras lo que necesitas


Mañana lo pruebo, muchas gracias!


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 16, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No se reinicia porque el circuito que hice hace eso, para que reinicie hay presionar el botón que aparece en el esquema, si necesitas que reinicie hay que hacer una pequeña mofificación, fijate en la señal, la rampa crece y se mantiene, es así porque eso necesitaban en ese momento, lo que vos necesitas es el generador de onda diente de sierra
> La modificación es muy simple, reemplaza el sw1 por un puente y tendras lo que necesitas


Me funciono muy bien! Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2018)

Hola.

Tal vez esto te puede servir.
Usa el CD4015



Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 18, 2018)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tal vez esto te puede servir.
> Usa el CD4015
> ...


Bueno lo voy a probar, gracias elaficionado!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 18, 2018)

Falta el generador de onda cuadrada, es interesante, pero necesita muchos más componentes que la dupla 555 LM3914
Que es supersencillo y muy eficiente y no hay que liar con circuitos lógicos, como aprendizaje interesante


----------



## Lautaro paletta (Jul 18, 2018)

Si, es algo nuevo que aprender, me sirve ya que mucho conocimiento no tengo. Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jul 18, 2018)

Si te vale con 8 leds es un solo 4015 más el oscilador. Tampoco es una locura.
Dependiendo del calibre del led de todos modos necesitarás transistores o drivers.
Osea que un 4015 + 555 + LM2803 no se me hace exagerado.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 18, 2018)

y porque hacerlo con 8 si quiere 10? y tiene lo necesario?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 18, 2018)

Un pic barato y un chorro de LEDS?


----------

